# anyone recommend a reputable estate agent in Chieti region?



## jessy (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi

We have a house in the Chieti region and wish to sell but can't seem to find an estate agent who speaks english and could handle the sale. Does anyone know the name or contact details of a reputable english speaking estate agent in the Chieti region? I'd be grateful if you could let me know. 

Thanks!!
Jessy.


----------



## brianfurlong (Jun 22, 2011)

yes Martina 3394711872
Gianmarco 39320 1749066





jessy said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a house in the Chieti region and wish to sell but can't seem to find an estate agent who speaks english and could handle the sale. Does anyone know the name or contact details of a reputable english speaking estate agent in the Chieti region? I'd be grateful if you could let me know.
> 
> ...


----------

